# Prong collar sizing and Leerburg prong leash?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

This will be my first time using a prong, I've read a bunch and watched videos on how to properly fit them... My question now is what SIZE prong to get?

I've seen a few people say to get the smaller ones but haven't been able to find any clear info on it. I was going to get one off Leerburg but wasn't sure which size to get(small, medium, large, extra large) or if the size of the links mattered. His neck is 18 inches but he will still be growing for awhile. So 3.2 mm or 4?

I was also looking at their prong leashes, I did not know how easily they can just snap off so I wanted to have a backup. The site recommends using it with a dominate dog collar but my dog does in no way need one of those.... I'm just using the prong to help teach him to walk properly on lead(tried the front clip harness first, while it helped it did NOT keep him from dragging me when he got excited) and to use while I'm teaching him to not bark at other dogs.

Can I just use this leash with his leather collar instead? Does anyone have any experience with these leashes?
Leerburg | Prong Collar Leash™ Kit

Thank you!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

When I use a prong, my preference is the small (2.25mm) with links added. I have used the Lg (3.2mm) and it's what I see on most GSDs but found better control (more contact points) and more correction with less effort with the smaller links. The 3.0mm or 3.2mm should be fine if you want larger, you don't need the 4.0mm

Don't go by neck size, but by link size and add or subtract links as needed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For a GSD I use 3.25mm prongs. My GSDs have all been "normal" size (50-80lbs). My latest was a nice 3.25mm Curogan prong collar from HallmarkK9, $35. I removed 3 links for Nikon (75lbs). 4mm links are really fat, more for huge Rottweilers with football helmet heads/necks. I don't like microprongs b/c I'd have to add so many links there's really no correction and defeats the purpose of the prong, plus they feel so much thinner.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Carriesue said:


> Can I just use this leash with his leather collar instead? Does anyone have any experience with these leashes?
> Leerburg | Prong Collar Leash™ Kit
> 
> Thank you!


It's hard to tell from the pictures if the part that attaches to the other collar is long enough that it would work without a slip collar of some kind, which is all the dominant dog collar is. 

I have the regular Leerburg leash, and I use this tab as a connection between the prong and the flat collar: Leerburg | Leather Pull Tab










I attach the leash hook to the prong and the loop end of the tab and attach the hook on the tab to the flat collar. It's long enough that it does not impede movement of the prong, preventing a correction.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's hard to tell from the pictures if the part that attaches to the other collar is long enough that it would work without a slip collar of some kind, which is all the dominant dog collar is.
> 
> I have the regular Leerburg leash, and I use this tab as a connection between the prong and the flat collar: Leerburg | Leather Pull Tab
> 
> ...


Nice thanks! I just got a brand new super soft leather lead that I love and didn't want to have to get a new one so the tab would be great.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Right now I'm using a "small dog" size prong... The packaging didn't say but I'm guessing its in the 2 mm size range. The difference it makes compared to the front clip no pull harness is amazing... He will actually stop and look at me unlike the no pull harness where I just couldn't fully control him or get his attention. Worked great on my golden and would be great for most dogs I think. Ollie is a hard dog and way more dog then I've ever had but I only plan on using the prong for training.

The small one is working fine for me, it just FEELS really flimsy so that's why I was looking at the bigger ones.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Carriesue said:


> The small one is working fine for me, it just FEELS really flimsy so that's why I was looking at the bigger ones.


Is it Herm Sprenger or pet store brand? Mine are Herm Sprenger and never a problem on my 80lb female or my 70lb male even when he was dead set on having a live pig for lunch. The pet store ones just aren't the same quality of any size.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> Is it Herm Sprenger or pet store brand? Mine are Herm Sprenger and never a problem on my 80lb female or my 70lb male even when he was dead set on having a live pig for lunch. The pet store ones just aren't the same quality of any size.


You're right, I got it at Petco... I had my eye on the Herm Sprenger one at Leerburg, looks MUCH better quality!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Carriesue said:


> Nice thanks! I just got a brand new super soft leather lead that I love and didn't want to have to get a new one so the tab would be great.


Well, there you go! If you've already got a great leash the tab is definitely the way to go. When they came out with those leashes I was intrigued, but I had just ordered a second leash from them to match the one I already had, so I went with the tabs too. Works great, and it's plenty long without being _too_ long.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I went with a Herm Sprenger 3.0 mm since I couldn't decide between the 2.25 mm or 3.2 mm. The Curogan looks awesome but maybe too big(it only came in 3.3 and 4 mm) since my dog is still growing though might look at it later when he's full grown. Also got the leather tab, some extra links and splurged and got him a rubber puppy tug.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I have heard heard that the 2.5 issues more correction because it is many little prongs instead of a few big ones, but the bigger you get, the less correction the prong offers. If you put a four mm on a pulling 6 month old it will make much less of a statement that if you put a 2.5 on her. I think you should get a 3.2 personally, as it will be kind of a middle man between the extremes and offer just enough communication between you and your dog.


----------

